# Samsung TV won’t turn off with new Edge



## felinfan (Jun 10, 2020)

My Bolt recently died and I replaced it with an Edge. The TiVo remote worked fine with the Bolt, but with the new Edge the TV (Samsung) stays on constantly. The new remote is paired and I can use it to change channels and volume, but it isn’t recognizing the power off. I’ve also tried the old remote that came with the Bolt to turn the TV off and it also now doesn’t work. Turning off the TV manually or with the TV remote doesn’t work either. When using any method to turn off the TV, it will stay off for a couple of minutes and then come right back on.

I called TiVo support, which was no help. I’d really appreciate your advice on how to resolve. Thanks!


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Turn off CEC. Your tv is detecting the TiVo is connected.


----------



## felinfan (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks Chris !!


----------



## TIVOmaybe (14 d ago)

felinfan said:


> My Bolt recently died and I replaced it with an Edge. The TiVo remote worked fine with the Bolt, but with the new Edge the TV (Samsung) stays on constantly. The new remote is paired and I can use it to change channels and volume, but it isn’t recognizing the power off. I’ve also tried the old remote that came with the Bolt to turn the TV off and it also now doesn’t work. Turning off the TV manually or with the TV remote doesn’t work either. When using any method to turn off the TV, it will stay off for a couple of minutes and then come right back on.
> 
> I called TiVo support, which was no help. I’d really appreciate your advice on how to resolve. Thanks!


What does "CEC"


----------



## TIVOmaybe (14 d ago)

TIVOmaybe said:


> What does "CEC"


mean?


----------



## felinfan (Jun 10, 2020)

[


TIVOmaybe said:


> What does "CEC"


CEC means Consumer Electronics Control
FYI, I tried the solution that was suggested, turning off CEC, and it didn’t work. The TV still won’t turn off.


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I was thinking maybe the TV does not like RF or IR mode but the volume works so maybe that is not it.
What color is the LED on the remote when you press buttons?

If it is red you are in IR mode.
If it is amber you are in RF mode.

Could try switching mode and see if that fixes the issue.

Switch to IR- Hold down TiVo + Red C buttons until the activity indicator LED flashes red 3 times.

Switch to RF- Hold down the TiVo + Green D buttons until the activity indicator LED flashes amber 3 times.


----------



## CoachFL (Aug 6, 2021)

I got a new Samsung 50" TV working by inputting a 4 digit code - 0085 -- somewhere in the settings menu. I am using a 4-tuner Bolt.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

KevTech said:


> I was thinking maybe the TV does not like RF or IR mode but the volume works so maybe that is not it.
> What color is the LED on the remote when you press buttons?
> 
> If it is red you are in IR mode.
> ...


No matter what mode the Tivo remote is in, it will send the TV/Receiver commands via iR


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

dianebrat said:


> No matter what mode the Tivo remote is in, it will send the TV/Receiver commands via iR


I know that but I have seen times where changing mode then changing back makes the remote work for some reason.


----------



## felinfan (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I tried switching to IR mode and back to RF mode a couple of time and it didn’t work. 😕 When turning off the TV using either the Tivo remote or the Samsung remote, the TV stays off for about 30 seconds and then comes back on.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

cwoody222 said:


> Turn off CEC. Your tv is detecting the TiVo is connected.


I'd have you verify that CEC is off, that would cause this kind of issue.


----------



## lman (Nov 14, 2006)

Turn Anynet off on a Samsung TV.


----------

